# Real plants in bearded dragon set-up?



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

As title, can it be done?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## sumpy (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey,
I dont think there's many issue's with live plants in the tank except making sure there not toxic in anyway and keeping them clean. 
I used to have a cactus in my BD's viv but removed it due to lil black flys appearing, i dont think they do any harm but i still didnt like them much.

All i sugest is doing your research on the plant you want and show some pics if you do!:smile:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it can be done but do an experiment first.. 

Take a pot plant, let a small child run over it day in day out and see if it still looks nice.. that's the main problem you'll have, if you've got a beardie already you'd have noticed they can be mental little sods and run around like lunatics. If they don't eat them they'll trample the hell out of them in no time.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies :2thumb:

lol at Meko! No, I haven't got it yet, I didn't realise they were so destructive!

Maybe some airplants would be hardy and natural looking :hmm:

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Bronze Carex grass is a good choice, grows well in the temps, doesnt get eaten and just looks a bit flatter rather than getting mashed by beardie feet 

Lotte***


----------

